# 240sx and motors swap info needed!



## duce_duce teg (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey there. I got an integra w/ a h22 swap and have always been fond of nissan's. I am looking into a 240sx. I would like to drop in a new motor with a turbo setup.

My questions are:

what motors are avaible to swap into that car.
also,
i want to fully build the motor i get with some sort of turbo set up.

what is generally better, turbo or tt? 
are there any other places that offer information about these q's of mine?

thx in advance.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

welcome to the forums.

you're gonna want to search each time before you post something, most of the things people ask have been answered. but as for the turbo or tt question, tt is pointless on an inline-4, so stay with single turbo.


----------



## duce_duce teg (Nov 4, 2006)

searched for a few days and i have narrowed it down to 3 motors. the,

-rb25det
-rb26dett
-sr20det


where can i purchase motors from, and are there any mount kits avalible?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

the SR20 is going to be the simplest swap to do. it is more popular, so more people will be able to help you with this rather than the two RB's. depending on wich SR you get, it will also be cheaper than the RB swap. you can also use the mounts from your KA on this motor.

an RB25 is also becoming more popular. you will need to buy a custom driveshaft and custom motor and tranny mounts. you may need to do some fab work, but nothing too complicated. this'll be more expensive due to the mounts, but a front clip is about the same as an S14 front clip.

the RB26 is not going to be easy. you cannot use the tranny or oil pan from one, so you have to source these parts from an RB25. you also have to get custom driveshaft, motor, and tranny mounts. if you want to keep the TT setup, you have to buy a custom made downpipe also. this swap will be very expensive and time consuming, so i wouldn't recommend doing this unless it is on a project car.


look on google to find these motors.


----------

